# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Recaro sjedalice - ima tko kakva iskustva?

## Josko

Bok svima!

Da li netko ima neku Recaro-vu sjedalicu za auto?
Kakva su iskustva?

Konkretno me najvise zanima model "Young Profi plus" (0+) sa "Isofix System" bazom... na koju bih vjerojatno kasnije, kada klinac naraste, stavljao "Young Expert plus" sjedalicu...

http://www.recaro.com/index.php?id=561&region=1&L=2
http://www.recaro.com/index.php?id=560&region=1&L=2
http://www.recaro.com/index.php?id=619&region=1&L=2

Svaki komentar je dobrodosao...

Pozdrav,

----------


## Inesica

hm, mislim da ih nismo imali na pregledima (barem na kojima sam ja bila).

ovak mi ok zgleda i ideja mi je zgodna da na istu bazu ide i 'mala' i 'velika' AS.

Josko, gdje ih se ima za kupiti?

----------


## Josko

> hm, mislim da ih nismo imali na pregledima (barem na kojima sam ja bila). ovak mi ok zgleda i ideja mi je zgodna da na istu bazu ide i 'mala' i 'velika' AS.
> 
> Josko, gdje ih se ima za kupiti?



Mislim da cu je naruciti preko interneta:
http://www.kindersitze-shop.de/
jer mi se ne da ici do Beca - upravo ih imaju na akciji u babyone-u
u SCS-u kod Beca (http://www.babyone.at)

Ja sam mislio naruciti da mi dodje na postanski lager u Graz, pa ju onda
tamo podignem (kosta 1 euro) kod slijedeceg shoppinga...

Recaro je, inace, ultra-poznato ime u svijetu automobilskih sportskih
sjedala, ali za djecje sjedalice nemam nikakvih informacija...

Pozdrav,

----------


## Ancica

Jedine primjedbe koje imam je da na portalu ne daju sve neophodne informacije. 

Npr, nigdje ne pise za koju masu/dob/stupanj razvoja djeteta je koja sjedalica namijenjena, vidis jedino po linkovima u nizu da se sjedalica recimo za novorodence odnosi na grupu 0/0+ (ali ako neznas da je to za 0-9/13 kg, onda se mozes slikati). Takoder ne pise jel za grupu 0 ili za 0+. Istu primjedbu imam i za druge dvije vrste sjedalica.

I ne svida mi se da nemaju upute za koristenje na portalu. Nisu obavezni, naravno, ali bilo bi bolje i za potencijalne kupce i za vlasnike da ih imaju.

I ne pise nigdje koji standard zadovoljavaju (iako pretpostavljam da zadovoljavaju vazeci).

----------


## Josko

> I ne svida mi se da nemaju upute za koristenje na portalu. Nisu obavezni, naravno, ali bilo bi bolje i za potencijalne kupce i za vlasnike da ih imaju.


Imaju... bas sam i u uputama sa interneta nasao jos neke "pogodnosti" kao
sto je mogucnost montaze lezaljke (0+) na shopping-kolica i slicno (mada
to vjerojatno imaju i drugi modeli)...  Cak imaju i upute na Slovenskom...

Menu: Service->Downloads->Manual

U uputama je i preslika naljepnice na lezaljki:
universal
-13 kg
(E1)
04301187
Gruppe 0+

...ne znam da li se moze ista vise saznati iz ovoga...


Pozdrav,

----------


## Josko

> I ne pise nigdje koji standard zadovoljavaju (iako pretpostavljam da zadovoljavaju vazeci).


Postavio sam im pitanje i vezano za standarde, i dobio sam odgovor:

"All Seats are tested after the 
permission norm ECE 44-03 or ECE 44-04."

Da li ti standardi nesto znace u danasnjem svijetu ili....?


Pozdrav,
Josip

----------


## Ancica

Znace. To su Europski standardi za autosjedalice s tim da je ovaj drugi noviji (i bolji) od prvog.

----------


## mikonja

Mi kupili preko net-a Recarovu AS i dobili upute čak i na hrv. Ja sam za sada zadovoljna a vidjet ćemo kad dođe beban kako će to funkcionirati......

----------


## ornela_m

> Mi kupili preko net-a Recarovu AS i dobili upute čak i na hrv. Ja sam za sada zadovoljna a vidjet ćemo kad dođe beban kako će to funkcionirati......


Odlicno  8) 
Mi ih imamo i ja sam super zadovoljna.

----------


## ornela_m

E, da, ovo je nas Recaro "u akciji".

----------


## Moover

> Recaro je, inace, ultra-poznato ime u svijetu automobilskih sportskih sjedala, ali za djecje sjedalice nemam nikakvih informacija...


Istina je ovo za autosport... ne znam za autosjedalice, ali koliko ja znam, Recaro sportska sjedala za aute se rade po mjeri, tj. za svakog vozača se radi poseban kalup...

----------


## mikonja

> E, da, ovo je nas Recaro "u akciji".


pošalji pass da vidim slikice....

----------


## ornela_m

> ornela_m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E, da, ovo je nas Recaro "u akciji".
> 
> 
> pošalji pass da vidim slikice....


Evo ga u potpisu zutom bojom   :Smile:

----------


## mikonja

Super, moja je plavo modra....

----------


## Andrianci

Da li bi mi netko od vas koji imate upute za korištenje mogao nekako poslati (ako je moguće). Mi smo je kupili u Amoc-a u Zg i nekako "dokotrljali" do St ali nam nisu sa njom stigle nikakve upute?! :?

----------


## Honey

Pogledaj na ovoj stranici , tu imaš za skinuti upute za Recaro sjedalice u pdf-u.

----------


## emira

Vidjela sam da sada recaro AS ima za kupiti u TL-u.
Ne čini mi se loša opcija s obzirom na rezultate testova i opcije da se mogu montirati (ova 0+) na Maclaren kolica. 
No, od onih koji imaju Recaro Young Profi Plus AS me zanima? Je li ju komplicirano montirati samo uz pomoć pojasa i kako onda "leži" jer u jednom autu imamo isofix a u drugom ne...

----------


## emira

nitko?

----------


## Mala01

Ima li netko Racaro AS grupe 1?
I kolika je cca cijena...
tnx

----------


## Tina406

Mi u autu imamo recaro sjedala i kada sam naletila na recaro autosjedalice na netu ja oduševljena, o mm-u da i ne govorim, ipak je to recaro  :Grin:   I mene zanima da li su sigurne i kako su prošle na crash testovima?

----------


## Tina406

Evo našla sam recaro na adac-ovim crash testovima
http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=28&Itemid=46

----------


## Jelcek

Zanima me da li je Recaro young expert bolja od MC Priori i Romer King sjedalica, pa ak netko ima neka iskustva ili saznanja, dajte informacije!!
A kaj ak auto nema isofix, svejedno se može montirati?

----------


## Juroslav

> Zanima me da li je Recaro young expert bolja od MC Priori i Romer King sjedalica, pa ak netko ima neka iskustva ili saznanja, dajte informacije!!


ADAC-ove ocjene:
RECARO Young expert Plus
     sigurnost 0 (prosječna)
     rukovanje ++ (vrlo dobro)
     komfor ++
     održavanje + (dobro)
MC Priori XP
     sigurnost 0
     rukovanje +
     komfor +
     održavanje +
ROMER King TS
     sigurnost +
     rukovanje +
     komfor ++
     održavanje +
ROMER King TS Plus
     sigurnost +
     rukovanje +
     komfor +
     održavanje +

S tim da je vrlo bitno i kako AS sjeda u određeni auto (treba doći autom do dućana i isprobati AS u autu prije kupovine)





> A kaj ak auto nema isofix, svejedno se može montirati?


Može

----------


## Inesica

as se mogu montirat u auto pojasom ali bez postolja.

samo postolje je sa isofixom.

----------


## Jelcek

Koja je razlika između Recaro Young Expert i Recaro Young Expert Plus?

----------


## ornela_m

> Vidjela sam da sada recaro AS ima za kupiti u TL-u.
> Ne čini mi se loša opcija s obzirom na rezultate testova i opcije da se mogu montirati (ova 0+) na Maclaren kolica. 
> No, od onih koji imaju Recaro Young Profi Plus AS me zanima? Je li ju komplicirano montirati samo uz pomoć pojasa i kako onda "leži" jer u jednom autu imamo isofix a u drugom ne...


Prastaro pitanje, ali za one koji moza budu pretrazivali forum za iskustvima sa Recaro sjedalicama, posebno Young Profi Plus (s kojom sam, usput, jako zadovoljna), skrecem paznju na temu koju sam svojedobno otvorila:
Prelazak u sjedalicu iz grupe I i problem sa dugackom kopcom

Ukratko, montiranje na isofix bazu je iznimno jednostavno, ali za vezanje samo sa pojasom problem moze predstavljati ta predugacka kopca. Stoga  treba obratiti paznju na kompatibilnost AS i automobila.

----------

